# hunting bands



## bunny basher (Nov 29, 2014)

what bands are preferable for hunting, last time i used a slingshot was over 20 years ago, the only choice then was tube bands on a black widow, they didnt last that long and they seem even worse now, are flat bands better?


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

flatbands are faster shooting, but have a shorter band life. the thinness of the rubber allows them to contract faster, giving a slight advantage in speed, but they tear comparatively quickly.

This is just my opinion, but I think that flatband slingshots are easier to make and to attach bands to.

So, for hunting, I would use flatbands, but tubes (specifically 1745 or 1842) can definitely take game. There are plenty of pictures on the forum.

For target shooting to improve my consistency or aim, I would use tubes for the band life.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I would suggest that you move this thread or ask the same question in the Hunting section of this forum because it is possible that some people who might give you good advice possibly do not read this section.. just a thought...

jazz


----------

